# Grey market excavator question



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had the same problem. I'm assuming this machine has a knuckle boom. what you should have is a red (red on my machine)toggle switch below the seat you need to hold this switch and move the arm this should free up the hydraulics. I have found that my machine has limit sets so that you can only dig so deep or only lift so high. you can set the limits with the jap labeled switches. Although vauge i hope this helps.


----------



## T_MADD (May 17, 2011)

Precision10 said:


> I have had the same problem. I'm assuming this machine has a knuckle boom. what you should have is a red (red on my machine)toggle switch below the seat you need to hold this switch and move the arm this should free up the hydraulics. I have found that my machine has limit sets so that you can only dig so deep or only lift so high. you can set the limits with the jap labeled switches. Although vauge i hope this helps.


You my fine friend are a genius!!!!!
Problem has been fixed thanks to you and the toggle switch under my seat. It was behind a rubber plug and would have never known it was there if you didn't tell me. Thank you and hopefully I can buy you a beer someday!!!!


----------



## T_MADD (May 17, 2011)

Well, it appears to be mostly fixed. The stick is very slow to come in. I'm sure it's a switch on the box so I'll keep screwing with it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

My Sumitomo has all that safety crap on it and i try to remove it when i find it. Right now the boom and the stick still have their safeties only because i have not found where to unhook them yet. Every time the battery gets low because the alternator is junk the boom will not raise and the stick will not come in. I put a new alternator on this heap every year and it is now due again. Mine also has some kind of computer under the seat, what it does i do not know because i can unplug it with the machine running and everything still works. Damn foreign junk!!! Kubota all the way next time.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's the layout in English for the Hitachi excavator per directions from my friend and associate who is fluent in Japanese


----------



## T_MADD (May 17, 2011)

Rio said:


> Here's the layout in English for the Hitachi excavator per directions from my friend and associate who is fluent in Japanese


:thumbsup:


----------

